# Halo Guitars - worth a shot or run away?



## AntiTankDog (May 2, 2011)

I know they have a rep around here, but they've supposedly been trying to turn over a new leaf. Has anyone actually played any of their new & improved instruments?


----------



## Hyliannightmares (May 2, 2011)

i haven't but lemme know if you get one i've been itching for one


----------



## rockerjeff (May 2, 2011)

It's worth a shot (but I'm biased). Buy on the main website for free shipping. If you don't like it, send it back for a full refund. No risk! 

P.S. I work for Halo.


----------



## signalgrey (May 2, 2011)

please read the threads on here.
run away. run....away.


----------



## Dayn (May 2, 2011)

If you do go for it, chronicle your exploits here. I want to read more righteousness indignation at sub-par goods.


----------



## djpharoah (May 2, 2011)




----------



## johnythehero (May 2, 2011)

rockerjeff said:


> It's worth a shot (but I'm biased). Buy on the main website for free shipping. If you don't like it, send it back for a full refund. No risk!
> 
> P.S. I work for Halo.


 
That would be the only reason I would try it IMO


----------



## technomancer (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Variant (May 2, 2011)

Run away, so much that comes out of there turns into a horror story. I wouldn't trust Waylon's new company (Ford Guitars) as far as I could throw a Caterpillar 797B, either. Dude stiffed me on a bunch of design work I did for him.


----------



## -42- (May 2, 2011)

Rondo Music Electric Guitars


----------



## ittoa666 (May 2, 2011)

-42- said:


> Rondo Music Electric Guitars



Definitely. Excellent products for VERY reasonable prices. If you get a lemon, send it back and get a brand new guitar that's better. 

Stay away from Halo guitars.


----------



## Psyy (May 3, 2011)

Why is there always an obligatory weekly 'HALO GUITARS????' thread in this section?


----------



## Explorer (May 3, 2011)

@AntiTank Dog: In one of the Halo "Similar Threads" listed at the bottom of this page, at least one of them has some entries from a current reputable and independent member ("independent" meaning not employed by Halo) who had some severe issues with his Halo. Halo, as part of its campaign to spruce up its image, undertook to deliver what was promised in the first place. I don't believe he was offered the opportunity to get a refund, just to have the instrument remade. 

I'd say, wait until that member receives it, and read what he has to say.

Keeping in mind that Halo *knows* that there will be feedback on this guitar, they will hopefully do a good job, but if they don't, that will be extremely telling... as would the instrument being severely delayed. 

----

It's worth observing that I have an eight-string coming in from Rondo, which was less than the current Halo eBay store price on their budget 8-string. When it comes to my money and my hopes for getting a workable guitar, it is definitely less risky to buy an instrument from a company which has *proven* its willingness to do returns immediately, no questions asked.

The fact that Halo didn't undertake such an idea for the member here until it was finally raised after all the bad press would frighten me, in case I were to get an instrument at the point where Halo decided that the effort wasn't worth fixing the bad press....


----------



## AntiTankDog (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. I guess I should have stated that I currently have an Agile Pendulum 7 and 8 string, have owned an Intrepid 8, and have a semi custom Septor 9 coming in shortly. I'm a big fan of Agile, just looking around at other options.

EDIT
Didn't mean to dredge up a bunch of crap, I was just wondering if anyone had gotten their hands on any new products of theirs. Their amateur attempts at astroturfing certainly don't inspire confidence.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (May 3, 2011)

I have an Octavia currently underway, as per what Explorer touched upon. Just a case of waiting to find out if all the problems everyone has experienced in the past have been rectified, much to what Jeff (rockerjeff) has been saying.


----------



## AntiTankDog (May 3, 2011)

hmm de hum (such a strange username to type...)

You're the one they're rebuilding a guitar for? As in, they sent you something that was sub-par and they're going to try to make up for it?

If that's the case I'm very interested in seeing what they give you. Any idea when you're gonna get your hands on it?

The Octavia looks kind of cool, or their Morbus body. I find most of their bodies....displeasing....but that's taste for you. I'd really like an 8 string with a 28" scale, the Kahler I could take or leave. Their custom shop puts a $150 premium on a 7 string, and $500 more for an 8 string. I just don't see the justification for that. 

Their premium for a 9 string is $1750....thats about $650 more than the total cost of my Agile 9 string Septor. And that's just the premium, the basic guitar starts at $1250.

Okay...I'm really talking myself out of their custom shop fast. But I'd still consider a stock Octavia, depending on what hmm de hum gets delivered.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (May 3, 2011)

I still have the Octavia that had no ferrules  and a misaligned bridge to mention just some of the issues i faced.

I should be expecting it around September ETA, but i know how shop times can be unpredictable to say the least. All will tell when (if?) it delivers really, i need to put it through it's paces as i have numerous Uni projects starting that require an 8!


----------



## leandroab (May 3, 2011)

Although I'm heavily biased towards "RUN AWAY! RRUN LIKE HELL" I would say give it a shot 

Or go with the sure thing and buy an Agile. Even if it comes with some defects, the customer service is top notch


----------



## AntiTankDog (May 3, 2011)

>>I still have the Octavia that had no ferrules  and a misaligned bridge to mention just some of the issues i faced.


Is there a thread where you detail this affront to guitars?


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 3, 2011)

From my reading all the horror stories are from the old Halo regime. The new world order is supposed to be better. I've only heard this from Halo reps, but who knows? As was stated when they first resurfaced, they should have changed their name...


----------



## Explorer (May 3, 2011)

hmmm_de_hum said:


> I should be expecting it around September ETA, but i know how shop times can be unpredictable to say the least. All will tell when (if?) it delivers really, i need to put it through it's paces as i have numerous Uni projects starting that require an 8!



You know... I hadn't thought about how long it would take initially... but Halo sells semi-custom builds on eBay. I wonder, how long do those take to get out the door?

In other words, it seems like an extraordinarily long period of time for them to fix something for a customer they've wronged, don't you think? 

RockerJeff, since you work for Halo and were eager to give a little info on this thread, could you give an idea of how long it would take to build one of the $1k and $3k models from the eBay sight? It would be good to know straight from the horse's mouth.


----------



## wannabguitarist (May 3, 2011)

Variant said:


> Run away, so much that comes out of there turns into a horror story. I wouldn't trust Waylon's new company (Ford Guitars) as far as I could throw a Caterpillar 797B, either. Dude stiffed me on a bunch of design work I did for him.



So he's no longer associated with Halo? Still a scumbag though? Shitty duden


----------



## AntiTankDog (May 3, 2011)

>>>In other words, it seems like an extraordinarily long period of time for them to fix something for a customer they've wronged, don't you think?

I was thinking the same thing. Righting a screwed up build should to to the front of the line. Kinda like when a good restaurant messes up your order, they immediately throw the right thing on and get it going.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 3, 2011)

Dont buy from them purely out of ethics. Give your money to someone who deserves and doesn't rip people off.


----------



## AntiTankDog (May 3, 2011)

>>>I still have the Octavia that had no ferrules  and a misaligned bridge to mention just some of the issues i faced.


Okay, did a little digging. Is this the white Octavia, with no holes in the back to load the strings? The one you have to remove the bridge to change the strings? If so, how did they string it initially?


----------



## Dayn (May 4, 2011)

AntiTankDog said:


> Okay, did a little digging. Is this the white Octavia, with no holes in the back to load the strings? The one you have to remove the bridge to change the strings? If so, how did they string it initially?


I guess that's the rub, isn't it? Their incompetence transcends all understanding to the point of achieving the impossible.


----------



## TheSleeper (May 4, 2011)

Dayn said:


> Their incompetence transcends all understanding to the point of achieving the impossible.


This reminded me of a Black Eyed Peas review I read last week. 

Anyway, I'd certainly be extremely careful when and if dealing with a company of their reputation. If I wasn't 100% sure I'd get a full refund with no hassle, I probably wouldn't do it.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (May 4, 2011)

There were 1cm pilot holes drilled underneath the hipshot bridge for the ball ends to sit, it was a case of taking a pillar drill and extending them all the way through the bridge piece.

It's one of those mistakes that just baffles you, how much effort must the tech have gone to in order to string it up for shipping 


That said, Jeff has been very helpful in helping me re-spec a replacement build, so i reserve any sense of judgement until i get the final model really.


----------



## Metalman X (May 24, 2011)

I've read some of the horror stories, but I dig some of there designs and specs, so I'm giving them a shot myself.

I got a kahlered Hellfire waiting for me when I get home on Thursday, so that will be interesting.

I also just scored a baritone Squid off Ebay, used for $130, so I'll be giving that a spin too. Hopefully all is good. I really WANT these guitars to be good.

That said, I spoke a bit back and forth with Bruce from Halo, when ordering the Hellfire, and he seemed a helpful, stand up dude, and I'm under the impression if I have any issues he'll be good with resolving them, but hopefully this won't be the case.


----------



## rockerjeff (May 25, 2011)

Explorer said:


> You know... I hadn't thought about how long it would take initially... but Halo sells semi-custom builds on eBay. I wonder, how long do those take to get out the door?
> 
> In other words, it seems like an extraordinarily long period of time for them to fix something for a customer they've wronged, don't you think?
> 
> RockerJeff, since you work for Halo and were eager to give a little info on this thread, could you give an idea of how long it would take to build one of the $1k and $3k models from the eBay sight? It would be good to know straight from the horse's mouth.



Currently, our build times are quoted at a minimum of 90 days after a deposit is received. The simpler builds are normally achieved within that time frame. We have had some very complex builds that took much longer than anticipated. Sometimes moving exotic species of woods can be delayed by customs officials, custom made bridges and other components increase lead times as well. Our aim is to deliver quality instruments faster, with more custom options, and for less $ than the competition. Any constructive suggestions are very welcomed and my e-mail is [email protected].


----------



## rockerjeff (May 25, 2011)

wannabguitarist said:


> So he's no longer associated with Halo? Still a scumbag though? Shitty duden



Waylon Ford has not been with Halo Custom Guitars since 2009.


----------



## XEN (May 25, 2011)

Variant said:


> Run away, so much that comes out of there turns into a horror story. I wouldn't trust Waylon's new company (Ford Guitars) as far as I could throw a Caterpillar 797B, either. Dude stiffed me on a bunch of design work I did for him.


Dude, I had no idea he left you high and dry like that. I'm glad I posted my designs on my own website with copyright notices because it didn't take him more than a few days to publish them on his site calling them his own designs. 

Just one of the many reasons I'm soured on the whole guitar business.

At least Jeff has credited me and compensated me for my work.
Thanks Jeff!


----------



## rockerjeff (May 25, 2011)

Explorer said:


> @AntiTank Dog:
> The fact that Halo didn't undertake such an idea for the member here until it was finally raised after all the bad press would frighten me, in case I were to get an instrument at the point where Halo decided that the effort wasn't worth fixing the bad press....



The original owner of that guitar should have been taken care of by Halo staff during that time, but was not. Halo's current customer-facing staff are all new people, none of whom were present in 2007 when that guitar was sold.

Although it has been years since this problem occurred, I believe it's better late than never to offer a solution. Now, my position in the company enables me to offer solutions to customers, and that is what I have done and will continue to do. The original owner of that guitar was affected, and the second owner was too. They are both getting a replacement guitar for the inconvenience they experienced.


----------



## Razzy (May 25, 2011)

rockerjeff said:


> The original owner of that guitar should have been taken care of by Halo staff during that time, but was not. Halo's current customer-facing staff are all new people, none of whom were present in 2007 when that guitar was sold.
> 
> Although it has been years since this problem occurred, I believe it's better late than never to offer a solution. Now, my position in the company enables me to offer solutions to customers, and that is what I have done and will continue to do. The original owner of that guitar was affected, and the second owner was too. They are both getting a replacement guitar for the inconvenience they experienced.



That's awesome dude. If their replacement guitars are up to the quality of the one that was posted recently, (I forget the poster's name,) then I will totally back you up. I've certainly seen some atrocities from Halo in the past, but you actually seem like you're trying to turn the company around.


----------



## johnythehero (May 25, 2011)

Razzy said:


> That's awesome dude. If their replacement guitars are up to the quality of the one that was posted recently, (I forget the poster's name,) then I will totally back you up. I've certainly seen some atrocities from Halo in the past, but you actually seem like you're trying to turn the company around.


 That person is actually the OPer of this thread .


----------



## Razzy (May 25, 2011)

johnythehero said:


> That person is actually the OPer of this thread .



 Oh...


----------



## johnythehero (May 25, 2011)

Razzy said:


> Oh...


well I guess we know what his decision was eh


----------



## AntiTankDog (May 25, 2011)

Yeah, I decided to take the plunge.


----------



## Guitarman700 (May 25, 2011)

Jeff, if Anti Tank Dog's review is good, I may take the plunge on a 7 this summer. We'll see...


----------



## Explorer (May 25, 2011)

AntiTank Dog's NGD thread can be read here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/158306-ngd-halo-octavia.html

I think it's a very pretty guitar, and it has me thinking about giving this a shot. I was going to go for an Intrepid Pro 9 the next time the semi-custom shop opens at Rondo, but I'd consider doing a Halo if the next couple of Halo NGDs are positive, and if I could get close to the same specs I've already decided on.

----

If Halo manages to turn this around, as it appears that they are doing, I'll not only be impressed, but also glad that there will be two companies producing guitars like this in this price range.


----------



## Metalman X (May 25, 2011)

I'm pumped up to give my new Hellfire a spin tomorrow, all I'm saying.

Might need tp be looking into different springs though. After some research it seems the Kahler X-Trem it has will need those for thick strings, and low tunings. And I like 13-56 strings tuned to C# standard.

Once I put the axe through it paces and make sure it's all good, I got a set of Blackouts ready to drop in!


----------



## Church2224 (May 27, 2011)

Variant said:


> Run away, so much that comes out of there turns into a horror story. I wouldn't trust Waylon's new company (Ford Guitars) as far as I could throw a Caterpillar 797B, either. Dude stiffed me on a bunch of design work I did for him.


 

I had no idea Ford made guitars! What are the guitar names? I think I know! 

F150, F250, F350, F450, F550, F650, F750
Ranger
Explorer
Mustang
Escort
Fusion
Focus
Taurus 

Seriously a Superstrat with a pic of an F150 on it would be amazing! 



I joke, yes, but in a seriousness I would stay away from them. Like others have said Rondo has some great guitars. My friend has this and he loves it-

Agile Ghost Pro 725 DNC Tribal Green Quilt B Stock at RondoMusic.com


----------



## Metalman X (May 28, 2011)

Well, just a heads up...got my Hellfire on Thursday...upon initial inspection, all is good. No weirdness in construction or nothing. In fact, it's quite well made! The guys at Halo set it up for me with the strings and tuning I like, C# standard, w/ .13-.56 strings (though they put a .52 on, probably a typo no my part, no biggie at all, and easily rectified). Set-up included machining down the saddle of the Kahler to fir that thicker low E on (when I swapped it to a .56, no problem...fit like a glove!), and I was informed they even upgraded the Kahlers springs to the heavier ones to accommodate my set up. Very awesome!

The stock pick-ups we're okay, but not to my tastes. Little too low-output for me, and not enough thickness ( I like thick, dark tones). But I went ahead and installed an AHB-1 Blackouts set and all was good! This guitar plays and sounds great!

So, I'll go ahead and throw my 2 cents in here....I'd feel more than comfortable ordering up another axe from them! I've no problem vouching for the new Halo! Communication has been consistent, and great as well...very helpful dudes over there.

Oh, and though not an ERG (I've one on the way from Halo though, thus my initial posting here), here's a little eye candy of my brand new Hellfire!


----------



## johnythehero (May 28, 2011)

damn you metalman and your ability of raising my gas for a metal flying V . I would probably jump on one of those but I want that Pat O'Brian B.C. Rich Jr V to much.


----------



## Explorer (May 29, 2011)

Holy crap!

Nice axe, friend. 

----

To the Halo reps who are likely reading this: It's nice to see the turnaround.


----------



## AxeHappy (May 29, 2011)

You jerks have me gassing for one of these now.


----------



## sell2792 (Jun 1, 2011)

It's good to hear they'are getting it together and releasing quality instruments. 

They seem to have some really cool designs, but the shapes are a bit much for me... To this day I still want, no, need to play a 12 string of theirs.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 1, 2011)

dude that hellfire looks great

im thinking of dumping into a semi custom 7 this summer


----------



## Metalman X (Jun 1, 2011)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> dude that hellfire looks great
> 
> im thinking of dumping into a semi custom 7 this summer





Explorer said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> Nice axe, friend.
> 
> ...





johnythehero said:


> damn you metalman and your ability of raising my gas for a metal flying V . I would probably jump on one of those but I want that Pat O'Brian B.C. Rich Jr V to much.



thanx dudes! 

Really digging it....can't wait to get back home tomorrow and play it some more! 

After some pick-up experimentation, I find the Blackouts AHB-2 Metal pick-up really shines in that axe. Very thick, and abrasive sounding...just how I like it!

And this Friday my baritone Squid should be arriving. It's basswood, so I'll be putting my fave basswood combo in it to start...SH-8 Invader paired with a BMP-1 Blackouts pre-amp.

Though I've been becoming increasingly more interested in the Lace Deathbucker from the bit I could find on it. Anybody have any idea how that would sound in a baritone w/ a basswood body?


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 1, 2011)

Metalman X said:


> thanx dudes!
> 
> Really digging it....can't wait to get back home tomorrow and play it some more!
> 
> ...



i've heard great things about all of lace's alumitone stuff, idk how it would perform with that combo though


----------



## celticelk (Jun 1, 2011)

Metalman X said:


> Though I've been becoming increasingly more interested in the Lace Deathbucker from the bit I could find on it. Anybody have any idea how that would sound in a baritone w/ a basswood body?


 
Not yet. I plan to slap a pair of the Bass Bars in my forthcoming Omen-8, which is a 26.5-scale basswood guitar; it's not exactly the same setup, but it's pretty similar.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 1, 2011)

celticelk said:


> Not yet. I plan to slap a pair of the Bass Bars in my forthcoming Omen-8, which is a 26.5-scale basswood guitar; it's not exactly the same setup, but it's pretty similar.



i talked to them about two years ago about this whole thing
when you do this, let me know, i wanna know how they sound in it


----------



## celticelk (Jun 1, 2011)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> i talked to them about two years ago about this whole thing
> when you do this, let me know, i wanna know how they sound in it



Will do. I've been a little surprised not to see more interest in them here, although many players seem firmly attached to the more traditional pickup, and therefore are all OMG about their BKPs and Lundgrens. =) Since Tosin's new Strandberg has Lace pickups, I'm guessing we'll start to see others experimenting with them pretty soon.


----------



## Metalman X (Jun 1, 2011)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> i've heard great things about all of lace's alumitone stuff, idk how it would perform with that combo though



Ya....not alot of hands on info out there on them. The idea is brilliant though, and I'm all for new tech.

Plus the consensus is they have a good strong bass response. Which is cool, cuz I'm all about big, thick chords, stacked 5th's and the like....so something big and thick sounding, but while still retaining note clarity with high gain is exactly what I need. Seems they'd be up my alley....I just don't have $100 to drop on something "unknown" to me right now.

I'll tellya' one thing...all things considered, a Lace would look pretty sick in a Squid Baritone too.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 2, 2011)

celticelk said:


> Will do. I've been a little surprised not to see more interest in them here, although many players seem firmly attached to the more traditional pickup, and therefore are all OMG about their BKPs and Lundgrens. =) Since Tosin's new Strandberg has Lace pickups, I'm guessing we'll start to see others experimenting with them pretty soon.



typical bandwagon fags 
i've been a fan of lace for a while, and have wanted to try out the alumitone's since they came out, but never got around to it (or had the cash for a set)



Metalman X said:


> Ya....not alot of hands on info out there on them. The idea is brilliant though, and I'm all for new tech.
> 
> Plus the consensus is they have a good strong bass response. Which is cool, cuz I'm all about big, thick chords, stacked 5th's and the like....so something big and thick sounding, but while still retaining note clarity with high gain is exactly what I need. Seems they'd be up my alley....I just don't have $100 to drop on something "unknown" to me right now.
> 
> I'll tellya' one thing...all things considered, a Lace would look pretty sick in a Squid Baritone too.



thats the thing, im sure they have resale value (they go for close to sale point on most ebay listings)
so it'd be hard to drop the cash for something you'd be guinea piggin


----------

